# Peyton Manning Has A Huge Forehead



## mudwhistle (Feb 8, 2016)

Ever wonder why Peyton Manning is so smart?

Look at that forehead. You could show a movie on that sucker. I think he's from the planet Metaluna, featured in the film "This Island Earth".












This Island Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He even had a neck injury.....from carrying around that huge mellon.

Has anyone else thought about this?


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 8, 2016)

He's got a huge forehead for sure but no one beats Kurtwood Smith.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 8, 2016)

Chris Matthews forehead is of legends!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 8, 2016)

It's no damn wonder his neck is all fucked up...hauling a melon around like that is bound to cause problems.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Chris Matthews forehead is of legends!


Chris Mathews mouth is bigger....


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

^^^^^

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Side effects from Gamma radiation treatments.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I almost didn't post it because he's in the wrong uni - but so funny


----------

